# New Departure Ephemera



## bikiba (Feb 28, 2019)

I am a bit of a nut when it comes to New Departure ephemera and collectibles. I have way too much. Basically if it has ND on it, I try to get it. I figured I would post what I have and hopefully people can pile on with anything that they have. Please keep it just New Departure / ND Hyatt. Maybe a Corbin or Morrow collector can start a thread on that.

To kick it off here are all of the matchbooks I have


----------



## bikiba (Feb 28, 2019)

Here are the pens. The red/black ones you can twist one way or the other for a different color. The gold one is actually a mechanical pencil


----------



## bikiba (Feb 28, 2019)

4 rulers ... i dont know why i would need 4 NDH rulers.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 28, 2019)

Letter openers



Cut away WD hub brake.



Lionel Train set, billboard



Grease monkey hat.


----------



## bikiba (Feb 28, 2019)

those letter openers are awesome! I saw a spoon once on ebay - i forgot to bid as i was dealing with an issue at work and lost it! arghhhh


----------



## bike (Feb 28, 2019)

misc


----------



## bike (Feb 28, 2019)

cyclingday I believe your middle "letter opener" is an eraser or ink scraper- could be wrong!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 28, 2019)

The guy that I bought it from, said it was a blood letting tool. Lol!
I didn’t buy that story, but I did figure, that it was just a different type of parcel opening tool.
Kind of like a box cutter or something.
But, I really have no idea what it’s intended purpose is for, so I appreciate all the input I can get.
Thanks,Paul!
Here’s an employee badge.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 28, 2019)

If I remember correctly, our fearless leader @sm2501 has a New Departure door knob!
How cool is that?


----------



## bikiba (Feb 28, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> The guy that I bought it from, said it was a blood letting tool. Lol!
> I didn’t buy that story, but I did figure, that it was just a different type of parcel opening tool.
> Kind of like a box cutter or something.
> But, I really have no idea what it’s intended purpose is for, so I appreciate all the input I can get.
> ...




love these


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 4, 2019)

Order cards...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 4, 2019)

Hang tags...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 4, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikiba (Mar 5, 2019)

Oldbikes said:


> View attachment 959023
> 
> Hang tags...
> 
> ...




i love these tags -  I dont think i have that one in the middle - i have to check. I do have a few others ill get up


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## bikiba (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## bikiba (Mar 6, 2019)

I dug up my hanger tags


----------



## bikiba (Mar 6, 2019)

My magic cards. I've also seen an orange set I have never had a chance to buy. Green seems to be the most common - Ive seen the white ones on top a few times. I only managed to snag 1 card of the set of the white/orange


----------



## NewDepartureNut (Mar 13, 2019)

New to the cabe, but not not new to New Departure! Love it


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 13, 2019)

New Departure door knob.


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 13, 2019)

ND neon


----------



## NewDepartureNut (Mar 13, 2019)

Just a taste. Plenty more weird stuff, will post soon


----------



## NewDepartureNut (Mar 13, 2019)

drool!


----------



## bikiba (Mar 14, 2019)

NewDepartureNut said:


> New to the cabe, but not not new to New Departure! Love it
> 
> View attachment 963896
> 
> I have never seen this coin before. Awesome!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 14, 2019)

Not ND, Corbin pen knife


----------



## NewDepartureNut (Mar 17, 2019)

It was new to me as well! Has the lions read end on the other side! Haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewDepartureNut (Mar 17, 2019)

Better shot of these cuff links 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABC Services (Mar 18, 2019)

Printing block and envelope.


----------



## NewDepartureNut (Apr 13, 2019)

New Departure coin/ash tray made by Bristol, CT factory worker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morton (Apr 14, 2019)

While this device does have a blade that resembles a "bleeder" it actually is an ink eraser.  Credence is given to this idea as New Departure would have no obvious use for a bleeder but office staff would have a need for an ink eraser





Here is a link:    

https://www.allaboutpocketknives.com/knife_forum/viewtopic.php?t=22730

I have(ir had)  the same implement mentioned and wish it was a bleeder cause it would be worth a lot more money


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 22, 2019)

Ok, here’s an odd one.
This desk top cigarette lighter popped up on eBay recently.














































Nice sales pitch!
But, I’ve got to admit, I’ve never seen one before, and it is pretty cool!


----------



## NewDepartureNut (Apr 28, 2019)

Dug out some of my ND posters to frame! Including 5 original shipping tubes from new Departure! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (May 1, 2019)

Here’s some packaging material from a bicycle bell.
Love that price!











And, here’s a nice testimonial from a former employee.


----------



## NewDepartureNut (May 1, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Here’s some packaging material from a bicycle bell.
> Love that price!
> View attachment 990263
> 
> ...




Very cool!! Now what is this “tank” John speaks of [emoji848][emoji848]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (May 2, 2019)

See post #32


----------



## cyclingday (May 2, 2019)

Another interesting item that popped up on eBay recently.
Unfortunately, I was too late to snag this one.


----------



## NewDepartureNut (May 2, 2019)

Couple employee badges. Unknown era, any help or ideas are welcome! And a spoon! Probably came from the house with the door knobs up there ^^^^^ haha 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (May 3, 2019)

The New Departure, collapsible cyclist drinking cup.














Never leave home without it.


----------



## NewDepartureNut (May 4, 2019)

Very excited to show you guys this piece! New favorite item of mine. 
Small little flask. I can imagine a factory worker taking a nip after work. Or before! 

Cheers New Departure Nuts [emoji1645] 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewDepartureNut (May 8, 2019)

Love these posters

Babes on bikes [emoji1303] 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewDepartureNut (May 10, 2019)

Purchased (12) of these neat school book covers on eBay recently while all of you were apparently sleeping!! Very neat little pieces of paper! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (May 10, 2019)

Not really, New Departure per se, but this parts jar from Hibbard, Spencer & Bartlett, was used to store New Departure brake strap hardware.


----------



## NewDepartureNut (Jun 11, 2019)

Found an advertisement from a magazine which promotes the paper book “billy’s bicycle triumphs” gonna get these two custom framed together 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewDepartureNut (Jul 3, 2019)

Little new Departure/Boy Scout pamphlet. 

Boy, we have all been quiet lately! 
[emoji3074] [emoji3074] [emoji3074] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikiba (Jul 3, 2019)

NewDepartureNut said:


> View attachment 1024959View attachment 1024960View attachment 1024961
> 
> Little new Departure/Boy Scout pamphlet.
> 
> ...




you got this one on ebay these passed few days? I was watching this one - Super cool. Ive never seen this one before


----------



## NewDepartureNut (Jul 3, 2019)

I did! And i also hadn’t seen it. I feel like I’m the only one who loves ND paper work Haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 25, 2020)

I guess, no self respecting New Departure collection can be complete, without a New Departure Snare Drum. Lol!














Just when you thought, you’ve seen it all, a New Departure snare drum shows up.
Anybody got a New Departure Piccolo?
I think we might be able to get the band back together. Lol!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 25, 2020)

New Departure,
Pocket Watch Fob.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 5, 2020)

New Departure serving spoon.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 7, 2021)

I think the name of this tune is,
“Jamming on the Brakes.”


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 17, 2022)

Here’s a neat, promotional, cycle shop, counter top, clerk bell.











Courtesy of, @New Mexico Brant


----------



## coryplayford_2009 (Jan 6, 2023)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1306947
> View attachment 1306948
> New Departure,
> Pocket Watch Fob.



This thing is so killer!


----------

